# Challenge of Finding Insurance



## chefmei (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone, I'm brand new to the Chef Talk community and am setting up a personal chef business. I've seen several posts re: getting personal chef liability insurance. Some folks suggested contacting your auto/home insurance company (mine quoted $900-$1100), joining an association (USPCA would be around $1100 -- $900 for the training class and around $200 for dues). Is this the going rate? Is there a provider specializing in the food biz?:chef:


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

try Hartford.


----------

